# How to gain weight /soy milk



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I have lost a lot of weight due to my IBS/GERD problems. I'm 5'7" and only weigh 100 lbs. How can I modify the IBS diet in order to gain weight? I've been trying to follow it for several months and have not been able to gain weight due to my continued stomach discomfort.I also wondered about soy milk. All of the brands I've looked at contain carrageenan, which is supposed to be an ingredient to stay away from if you have digestive problems. Any alternatives?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - You can always use rice milk for soy. But check the ingredients on some other soy milk brands - I'm not sure where you are, but none of my local brands have carageenan in them. Right now I've got VitaSoy and a Whole Foods generic brand in the fridge and they're both made without carageenan. VitaSoy is available pretty much everywhere.It can be tough to gain weight and keep your IBS stable, but it can be gradually done. There's detailed info about this in the FAQ at http://www.eatingforibs.com/faq.htm that will hopefully help.Best,Heather


----------

